

Ask HN: Incoming mail service for domains? - nolite

Does anyone know of any services out there where  you can add a DNS mail record for your domain, and the service will configure an incoming email system for you?   Pretty much like what Google Apps does, but non-Google  (I'd like something with better customer service)<p>Thanks
======
jolan
<http://fastmail.fm/>

<http://www.dnamail.com/>

~~~
saintamh
I heartily recommend FastMail. I've been using them for a couple years now for
all my mail, and they've been great.

They have so many features it's almost comical (it's all in the small details,
e.g., you can download your list of last login times as a CSV file; they can
SMS you a one-time password if you're in an Internet cafe; etc.).

Once I had a problem with incoming mail from a certain domain not reaching my
inbox, and they were extremely helpful. it felt like the guy had nothing else
to do but help me. (Oh, and it turned out the problem was on another network,
not their end).

In two years I've never experienced any outage.

Really, overall an awesome service (they're not paying me to write this,
promise!)

